# How Can I Fix Stupid?



## Rick in Nashville (Aug 25, 2014)

OK so two months into the ownership of the fiver (2010 321FRL) I have managed to screw it up









BACK STORY:

I was at my storage area of the campground I park it at. I pulled the fiver forward in order to get onto the roof and replace the Rayzor antenna with the new omni-directional HD from Winegard.

As Murphy's law would have it, as I pulled across the pathway, set the gear in park, got out to grab the tools and the antenna, someone else headed toward the pathway to grab their unit that was also in storage.

I get back in, pull all the way across the pathway and get out of the way so they can hook up and do what they need to do.

I go back up on the roof, replace the antenna, go back down, put away my crap and then start to back the fiver back to the space with one slight exception...

I decided that they had me to close to a class "C" (about 8 inches between us) so I decide I am going to add about a foot.

PROBLEM:

I left the damned tailgate down because all I did was pull straight out. So, I back up, angle and CRUNCH, GRIND, RIP Yep... tailgate went into the front of the fiver, along the left edge of the door frame and down the front below the forward access.

QUESTION: looking at the damage, it looks like the filon/glass is all one piece from about the middle portion of the pin box down to the landing gear. I have found a source for the bay hatch frame, but was wondering if there is a source for the filon/glass?

ANY help would be GREATLY appreciated (especially with links)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sorry, I have no links or help to give...but I will give you my best DOOH! icon.







.gif[/img]


----------



## Rick in Nashville (Aug 25, 2014)

ob277rl said:


> Looking at this problem as if it happened to me, and yes I am very familiar with Mr. Murphy myself. After getting a new hatch frame I would consider using a sheet of aluminum diamond plate. I would use a piece large enough to go from side to side and just high enough to cover the hatch opening. As this area is commonly covered to protect it from stone bruising I don't think it would look out of place. Good Luck.
> 
> Robert


THANKS Robert... Ironically I was thinking the same thing.
The real pisser on this whole thing is, for two months I have been meaning to remove the tailgate completely.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

That is why we have Insurance, Good Luck


----------



## Rick in Nashville (Aug 25, 2014)

W5CI said:


> That is why we have Insurance, Good Luck


I have insurance, I would just rather fix it myself.


----------



## Tiger02 (Apr 16, 2006)

I would look into getting some diamond plate cut and bent to form with some strong adhesive/sealant to cover up the lower half there. That or a fiberglass repair shop may have a panel that can be put over the damaged areas. Good luck.

Vince


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

I like the diamond plate suggestion.







There seems to be quite a few web sites where you can order material. Here's one: Aluminium Diamond Plate If you can't find it locally then this might work.


----------



## Rick in Nashville (Aug 25, 2014)

Leedek said:


> I like the diamond plate suggestion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I appreciate that link THANKS!!!


----------

